# 2013 Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break the LPGA moves to Canada and resumes its schedule with the playing of the Manulife Financial LPGA Classic. This is a full field, 72 hole tournament. It is tournament #16 of 28 on the schedule this year. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted.

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1 Angela Stanford -8 F 
1 Catriona Matthew -8 F 
3 Irene Cho -6 F 
3 Hee Young Park -6 F 
3 Belen Mozo -6 F 
3 Meena Lee -6 F 
3 Inbee Park -6 F 
8 Amy Yang -5 F 
8 Ryann O'Toole -5 F 
8 Chella Choi -5 F 
8 Jenny Shin -5 F 
8 Ji Young Oh -5 F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the 2nd round leaders:

1 Catriona Matthew -15 F 
2 Angela Stanford -12 F 
3 Anna Nordqvist -11 F 
3 Ryann O'Toole -11 F 
3 Chella Choi -11 F 
3 Belen Mozo -11 F 
3 Meena Lee -11 F 
8 Austin Ernst -10 F 
8 Suzann Pettersen -10 F 
8 Hee Young Park -10 F 
8 Inbee Park -10 F 

For the Full Leaderboard:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are thge third round leaders: 

1 Hee Young Park -20 F 
2 Angela Stanford -19 F 
3 Catriona Matthew -18 F 
4 Meena Lee -17 F 
5 Anna Nordqvist -15 F 
6 Amy Yang -14 F 
6 Gerina Piller -14 F 
6 Austin Ernst -14 F 
9 Inbee Park -13 F 
9 Suzann Pettersen -13 F 
11 Chella Choi -12 F 
12 Karine Icher -11 F 
12 Christina Kim -11 F 
12 Ryann O'Toole -11 F 
12 Stacy Lewis -11 F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the fianal standings:

1 x-Hee Young Park -26 F 
1 Angela Stanford -26 F 
3 Catriona Matthew -23 F 
4 Meena Lee -20 F 
5 Karine Icher -19 F 
6 Na Yeon Choi -18 F 
6 Haeji Kang -18 F 
6 Stacy Lewis -18 F 
6 Suzann Pettersen -18 F 
6 Austin Ernst -18 F 
6 Gerina Piller -18 F 
6 Amy Yang -18 F 
13 Hanna Kang -17 F 
14 Jessica Korda -16 F 
14 Inbee Park -16 F 
16 Irene Cho -15 F 
16 Jennifer Johnson -15 F 
16 Michelle Wie -15 F 
16 Chella Choi -15 F 

For full leaderboard:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Manulife Financial LPGA Classic Preview


----------

